# Can anybody help please.



## IainKaye (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
I know this might sound very childish and completely irresponsible but i am a 19 year old currently in Hong Kong. I am living with my fiance and her family and she is currently six months pregnant. I used to live in North east of the U.K. I am currently trying to find work here so i can support her. Unfortuantely i do not possess a valid degree so it is difficult for me to find work here that will include sponsorship. However i do have an A-level in english literature and english language at A grade and also in further mathematics and computing. I have 1 years experience in sales and marketing and also 2 years experience working in Subway sandwiches starting as counter staff finishing as supervisor. One of my main talents is for the english language and with teaching. I have taught exchange students english since the age of 14 and since in Hong Kong have done it privately. However i want to find a full time job to help support my fiance and my baby once it arrives. If anyone could help me i would be very grateful. Thank you for taking the time to read.


----------



## celia_mok (Sep 19, 2008)

try local job hunting site


----------

